# The right strap equation



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Do any of you have that one, maybe two, watch(es) that you just can't seem to find the right strap combo for?

I mean I've got probably a hundred different straps of various thicknesses, textures and colors but I cannot seem to find the right pairing with a couple of my watches. I've come to settle with one, and maybe I need to duplicate that particular strap with the other as well.

The Christopher Ward just doesn't look right to me on black, because the bezel is already black and it just washes it out visually for me. Nor is it quite correct on its barely tapered bracelet. I like it on a nice chestnut or reddish brown leather, but the taper is a must for such a small watch and the thickness needs to be tamed for the lug hole positioning. I like it on this reddish brown strap. Don't love, but it looks pretty darn good, so I've settled on this.

As for the Stella, the lugs are drilled very low, so the strap cannot be very thick or it throws the visuals and the way it sits on the wrist completely out of whack. Here this one looks great with a light brown and, again, strongly tapered leather strap, however the lighter brown doesn't match my wardrobe at all, where a chestnut or reddish brown would. I've tried a couple variations, but so far nothing really suits it. Black, on the other hand serves it rather well, but I've already got that combo and don't need another, I need it on brown. So I'm really struggling to find the right fit here.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've got watches that I know exactly the correct strap combo, but the required straps are no longer available, which is worse. :bash:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Metal


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

At the end of the day that's what it often comes down to - can I find the right strap for the watch or do I just sell it? Recently bought a couple of alligator leather straps that have saved two watches from the chop. Great news on the one hand, but on the other the herd still needs to be thinned!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I find that black is almost never the right colour for a watch strap.

Tan or a darker brown Ostrich often works well. Dark blue or even turquoise Ostrich would look good with the Stella pictured above.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

rhaythorne said:


> I find that black is almost never the right colour for a watch strap.
> 
> Tan or a darker brown Ostrich often works well. Dark blue or even turquoise Ostrich would look good with the Stella pictured above.


 I actually find black is usually the right combo, but I much prefer a brown for contrast.


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm fairly new to swapping straps around. The only one I'd changed in the past was my SKX007 to a black NATO and that was it.

My recently acquired SteelDives have had various straps on them. I kind of know what I like the idea of but whether it works in the metal remains to be seen. I put a Milanese mesh strap on my Turtle and it just didn't work, in my head it did but just wasn't quite right. Yet on my Tuna the same style looked spot on. Yet I love the grey/orange NATO on my Turtle and went back to it.

I have my first Vostok on it's way to me, have a rubber strap waiting for it and I think it'll go really well, but we shall see! haha


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Colour of straps is interesting, I really like brown leather straps. The one on the Christopher Ward looks great. But my wife tells me brown doesn't go with a black dial, I have pointed to the Tudors in the local jewelers which have several brown straps on black dial watches but she is adamant.

The other factor is the lug to lug length effect on hole positions, on one watch a strap is the perfect length, on another case design it is either too loose or tight 



SolaVeritate said:


> Metal


 It's funny, I wore a jubilee bracelet for twenty years and was perfectly happy. Then as it wore out, swapped to a leather strap and it was a revelation. I love a good leather strap band the new fkm rubber ones are great too.

I have tried one of the current solid end and link straps with a milled clasp and it is far too heavy. All the reviewers rate these highly, but I actually think the old style pressed clasp, light weight bracelets are more comfortable.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Duncan U. said:


> ...my wife tells me brown doesn't go with a black...


 She's right, but only insofar as it applies to clothing or shoe/handbag ensembles :biggrin:

A black-dialled watch with a brown strap is fine. A blue-dialled watch with a black strap is, however, an abomination! :laugh:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Does it have to be leather (or a bracelet)? - The white dial one is tricky to match & I think the one you have it on works well with it - For the Stella what about a strap with some texture to it, like the sailcloth in the picture below? - A blue one with white stitch would work well imho?


----------



## 0907St. Angel (Jun 8, 2021)

Finding the right strap can be difficult and I always have to change a strap. I must say I prefer a dark strap more as it doesn't get stained easily.


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

One thing I have learned is that if I like a strap a lot, it may not mean it suits the watch I'm wanting to put it on.

I love some of the bright NATO straps but actually find myself putting certain watches on the same straps as they just work. Despite liking the idea of others or seeing the strap and going, 'Yes I like it' then fitting it and thinking, 'Meh' haha.


----------

